# Brilliant Yurt Design! - Mixing Tradition with Super Modern Construction



## Matt Derrick (Sep 12, 2016)

I thought this video on putting together a yurt was pretty cool, so I thought I'd share it here. They also have a lot of other good videos about van dwelling, tiny houses, boat living, etc.


----------



## MilkaNoobie (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks! Sharing is caring ::smug::


----------



## Brother X (Sep 12, 2016)

Brilliant. I have 2 friends who live in yurts and when I decide where, I just might live out my days in one myself. In the future of course.


----------

